# Stone chips/wet sanding



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Evening all hope someone can help. I have a few stone chips on the daily and wait to touch them up. What sandpaper should I use when wet sanding them down so I can polish to a good finish


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

First off you don't need to use a paper wet to remove high spots of paint before polishing. The reason for using it wet is so it doesn't clog so much and retains its cutting edge. After a few strokes you dunk the paper to rinse off the cut material. For what you are doing you could use it dry without any problems.

The polish won't know whether you used 2500 or 3000 grit paper wet or dry.

I would search for wet and dry sandpaper in 1500, 2000, 2500 and 3000 grit range. As ever work least aggressive first and step up as necessary. Then work each finer grade to remove previous marks.

You can get 5000 grit paper as well. Obviously the finer the paper the less work with the polish to remove paper marks. Check your polish as good ones tell you what grit marks it can remove.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I use 2000 wet 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouls also go with using the paper wet to avoid cloging as cloged paper could cause deeper scracthes


----------

